# 96 chevy Trans cooler lines



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I sent my 1996 Chevy 1500 to the shop the other day to have the trans cooler lines replaced and to have the trans flushed before plowing season. The trans cooler lines had rusted through in one spot and had a few other area's were there was major pitting. I thought about cutting out the bad area and replace with a rubber hose (Fuel line or along that line) but do to the amount of area needing attention I couldnt do it. (areas to big and to many spots) 

I got a call yesterday (4 days after it went to the shop) from the shop saying that they cant find trans cooler lines for this truck anywhere. They have checked with all their suppliers and all the local chevy dealers and still no luck. Has anyone ran into this problem? I cant see why it is that hard to find them.

Anyone have any idea's where to check or look for this part, or ideas on how I could fix this problem and make it last the plowing season?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Not sure why the dealer couldn't get them, they're not discontinued.. or do you mean they just didn't stock them?


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I figured that they may have been out of stock, But The guy at the shop said that they cant find them anywhere, Even the dealers dont have them. I wouldnt think they would be that hard to track down. They called yesterday and said still no luck, So if they had to order them they shouldnt take more then a few days but we're going on a week now. They wanted to know if I wanted them to just throw some high pressure fuel lines on there and leave it at that. I told them no, I could do that on my own and wouldnt have sent it to them if thats all that was needed. There are 5 chevy dealers within 20 minutes of here and yet they cant find any..... Sounds a little messed up to me.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Have you considered a salvage yard (after checking on availability through Chevy yourself)? If you do wind up using hose make sure it is for use as transmission line-it will have braided SS in it. That could be a temporary repair until you can get some steel lines in or made by a custom company. I can't think of any names but I bet there are some companies out there that make lines up for older trucks that can do it. Maybe these guys...Classic Tube


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

The shop said they could make some lines but it'll cost me $250 to have them made and anothe $200 to ahve them put on, Forget that. I have a friend doing some checking around and seeing what he can find (He does car customizing but he knows how do do anything with a vehicle, Including making stuff) He replaced the same lines on his 2000 1500 and they only cost him $60 for the lines and he put them on himself. He's going to see if he can track doWn the lines and put them on for me. 

I thought about a junk yard but i dont want to have to turn around and replace them again a year or two down the road.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can't be any harder than bending up new brakelines. I've done that myself a ton of times.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

There's a good option too. A flaring kit is not that expensive.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;434420 said:


> Can't be any harder than bending up new brakelines. I've done that myself a ton of times.





streetsurfin';434422 said:


> There's a good option too. A flaring kit is not that expensive.


That's one of the problems of replacing steel lines (trans, fuel or whatever).. on the late model stuff like HBL's truck for example, the lines don't use a conventional flared end..they use a special quick coupler/O-ring design at the cooler and the trans inlet and outlets that isn't easily duplicated with an a handheld flaring tool and a piece of steel line... that's why a lot of times theirs no other options but the OEM dealer for replacements....


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

Try a hydraulic shop...if they don't stock the ends, they can usually make them.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

aulen;434462 said:


> Try a hydraulic shop...if they don't stock the ends, they can usually make them.


Or use the ends you've already got.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

IMO if I were you I would:

Go pick the truck up from the shop.
Replace the bad spots with some braided rubber hose.
Double clamp each end of the hose.
Open a beer, and call it a day. 

I've never had a problem with putting high quality braided hose on a tranny line or a fuel line.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Duncan90si - Thats what I did the first time..... Its getting close to that again.


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

I got trans lines for one of my older trucks from Inlinetube.com they are bent to factory specs and shipped so they dont get damaged box was as tall as i am


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*lines*

just a thought but try lmc truck


----------

